# Slow Upload Speed



## Navin (Dec 5, 2016)

I have been getting slow upload speed since a rain in last week.But I have normal download speed.Frequent disconnection of bsnl broadband.Sometimes DSL link light modem was OFF.Sometimes it was ON but internet light OFF.There was also a lot of noise on the telephone line.Whenever it worked, upload speed was slow and maximum upload speed was 192kbps.Earliar it was 512kbps and it never gone more than 192 since last week.

Line Rate - Upstream (Kbps) is between 160-192.
Line Rate - Downstream (Kbps) is 2048 and it has no problem.

SNR Margin : 22(Downstream) and 5(Upstream)
Attenuation : 47(Downstream) and 27(Upstream)

I complained to the Selfcare Portal first,then technician came and worked on line and closed the complaint saying "CABLE FAULT RECTIFIED OK" in the Selfcare Portal.Then I complained on BSNL PG Portal.Again the technicians came and done some digging and cleared the line.When the technician was at home i was not getting DSL link properly.After calling the exchange the DSL came and the Upsteam had gone upto 320kbps,but no Internet connection.The technician has gone back after saying that he will change the port in 1 day.After a few hours he has gone,I got the Internet connection back but the Upstream stayed at 192.

Its been 2 days now and the only problem I have now is the Upload Speed.The SNR margin and Attenuation stays same as before.Now the noise on the is gone and DSL link is stable.Also the internet no longer disconnects frequently and i can easily connect to the Internet.

The technician says that only download speed is promised and Upload speed is not promised.If I want more upload speed as promised,I need to have another plan.But i was getting 512 kbps for the last 2 and half years.Now for the last,it hasn't gone up more than 192kbps.The complaint in the PG portal is not closed yet.Will they contact me to check if the problem is completely solved and do I have lodge another complaint?What to do now?


----------



## kingston_123 (Dec 14, 2016)

For All plans BSNL upload speed is 50kbps 
rarely you get upload speed less than 50 kbps. (temporary problem)


----------

